
Comcast partners with AWS as it struggles to fight cord-cutting disruption - artsandsci
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/16/comcast-partners-with-aws-as-it-struggles-to-fight-cord-cutting-disruption/?ncid=rss
======
pwarner
Comcast was a large openstack user and proponent. Is this a step away from
openstack?

